# New Year Resolutions



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Did anyone make any??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I stopped making them many years ago because I never kept them.  

Linda


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read a wonderful story about a public works department in a town nearby that made a resolution at the beginning of 2008 to put a dime in a pot every time they used a colorful word.  At the end of the year they used that money to dress an angel.  I thought that was a wonderful idea to accomplish two goals.  
I can't say that I've made any such ambitious goals for the year, but I do like to try each year to change one annoying habit about myself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

My life is as near perfect as I can get it.  I am happy.  It's also like spinning plate.  Change one thing, upset the balance and it will all come crashing down.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I don't make them, never did. I just try to live each year better than the last *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I don't make them, never did. I just try to live each year better than the last *


Well said Chynared, same here. 

Linda


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

My friends and I all wrote down various New Year's Resolutions onto pieces of paper, folded them up, and put them in a box. After midnight we took turns randomly drawing one out. That's how my resolution became, "I will buy new heels this year." The one I put in said, "I will start drinking before noon at least four days a week." The only other one I can remember right now said, "I will not get engaged this year."


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> The only other one I can remember right now said, "I will not get engaged this year."


I want that one.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> My friends and I all wrote down various New Year's Resolutions onto pieces of paper, folded them up, and put them in a box. After midnight we took turns randomly drawing one out. That's how my resolution became, "I will buy new heels this year." The one I put in said, "I will start drinking before noon at least four days a week." The only other one I can remember right now said, "I will not get engaged this year."


*Now those are a hoot!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If I don't make them, I can't break them.  Besides at my age, most of my bad habits have given up on me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"I will not get engaged this year"  is also one of my resolutions.

I prefer to set goals.  But I haven't set any yet this year.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

1. manage addiction (caffeine and one-click)
2. lose weight
3. get job
4. actually finish and turn in a) fin. aide papers for college b) scholarship essays.
5. Attempt to tolerate and 'Try' not to upset hormonal mom
6. keep up good grades
7. take out the dog to go running.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Besides at my age, most of my bad habits have given up on me.


At my age my bad habits are "cute" -


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju said:


> At my age my bad habits are "cute" -


Or eccentric.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My parents had a friend who always had a new year's brunch. At the brunch, they would all write down resolutions and put them in a bag and seal it up. Then they would open the bag from the year before and read all the resolutions -- and make fun of discuss people's screw ups successes in not keeping any of them beyond February 15th meeting all of them.

My parents always purported that this was great fun, but I can't really believe they enjoyed it. Maybe everyone was well oiled enough to dull the pain of reviewing everyone's annual failures. Who knows? I wasn't there, I just heard about it. But hearing about it was enough to swear me off the resolution habit forever.

I also don't give up anything for Lent, for when that season rolls around.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I resolve to see the year 2010.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I resolve to get over this damn flu.  My wife came down with it on the 31st and it hit me on the 2nd.  36 hours of on or over the toilet. 

I had the flu shot and they say if you didn't have the shot it's even worse.  If that's the case then I would be in the hospital.

It has NEVER been this bad.

I am taking fluids and eating crackers now so I think the worst is over.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I resolve to get over this damn flu. My wife came down with it on the 31st and it hit me on the 2nd. 36 hours of on or over the toilet.
> 
> I had the flu shot and they say if you didn't have the shot it's even worse. If that's the case then I would be in the hospital.
> 
> ...


*Yikes...hope you feel better soon techwritr!*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Or eccentric.


You are soooo right Gertie - I'm getting so old I can't even think of the right word LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I resolve to get over this damn flu. My wife came down with it on the 31st and it hit me on the 2nd. 36 hours of on or over the toilet.
> 
> I had the flu shot and they say if you didn't have the shot it's even worse. If that's the case then I would be in the hospital.
> 
> ...


My neighbors across the street have it. I saw him crawling out of the house to take his wife to the doctors and he gave new meaning to the phrase _death warmed over_. He said it's worse than the plague.

So many people on this board have come down with it, I'm tempted to wear a mask to avoid it. Get well soon.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> My neighbors across the street have it. I saw him crawling out of the house to take his wife to the doctors and he gave new meaning to the phrase _death warmed over_. He said it's worse than the plague.
> 
> So many people on this board have come down with it, I'm tempted to wear a mask to avoid it. Get well soon.


My wife works at a hospital. That's where she got it and I got it from her. We both called off work for today but I think we're pretty much over it. When she called in they told her that they had a lot of employees out with it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I resolved to loose two inches on my hips and one inch on my waist so that I can fit into my wedding dress in October. And not to turn into Bridezilla.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm starting the No S diet, its on Kindle.  Looks like something that won't set me up for failure.  Would like to lose 20lbs this year.  Mainly no more snacking.  LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

<----contemplates stealing Neversleepsawink 's flashy sig banner.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It sparkles.....Must look away..(hits head on screen)


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

OOOOOH, SHINY!   

Katiekat


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Trying to hit the gym for 1 to 1 1/2 hours...three times a week.  My husband's company pays and I never go.  Go figureb they pay for a darn gym membership, but stick me $300 copay for a breast MRI.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

No real reslolutions, but will continue on with my motto... One Day At A Time.


----------

